# 2012 BMW X6 Serpentine belt snapped... (N55)



## BIMMER_WIMMER (10 mo ago)

So since my serpentine belt snapped, I stopped driving right away and got the vehicle towed (I was going 30 km/h before the belt tore apart) 

What are the chances of the crankshaft eating up the shredded serpentine belt? I'm scared that my engine may need to be replaced if that's the case. 😢

I heard these stories about shredded serpentine belt damaging the crankshaft seal and going straight into the engine and messing up the timing belt, etc, is pretty common in N54 engines, but don't know about N55 35i engines? 😰


----------

